# caulk a toilet to the floor?



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Believe it or not, it's not code around here.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by seal my fixtures.


Are you not sealing you sinks or toilets at wall & floor connection ?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Tom M said:


> Are you not sealing you sinks or toilets at wall & floor connection ?



I always have, didn't know it was code. It just made sense to do it


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom M said:


> Are you not sealing you sinks or toilets at wall & floor connection ?


I don't caulk a toilet unless it is a bit wobbly.

I'm not sure what you mean by sinks. They get mounted to the granite or other top material and caulked at the seam. Any penetration into the floor, wall or ceiling is either fire stopped or water tight.

I use a roll on membrane for the floor to wall transition and go up about 3". It's reinforced with FibaFuse fiberglass tape.

The toilet flange is bolted to the floor and then also use a combination of the roll on membrane and 100% silicone to seal the flange from the floor below. That way if a leak presents itself it will do so on the bathroom floor and not pool in the ceiling below resulting in a problem that might not be found for months or even years.

I am not sure I answered your question.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

What's funny is I grew up in a house in Texas that had carpet in the bathrooms. That would make for a messy caulk job. :blink:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I don't caulk a toilet unless it is a bit wobbly.
> 
> I am not sure I answered your question.


You did. I just wanted to see if some slob pissed or puked all over the floor whether or not you prevent it from going under the perimeter of the bowl. Out of sight out of mind I see. :whistling


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What's funny is I grew up in a house in Texas that had carpet in the bathrooms. That would make for a messy caulk job. :blink:


Worked in a house with a shag rug wall to wall in the bathroom recently, how unsanitary is that.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom M said:


> You did. I just wanted to see if some slob pissed or puked all over the floor whether or not you prevent it from going under the perimeter of the bowl. Out of sight out of mind I see. :whistling


Just don't like the look. I get the reason, just have pulled up my fair share of toilets with little to know filth under them. I would say that 90% of the toilets around here are not caulked. Now if it were commercial, I could see. But most people don't piss or puke all over their floor. I guess we are just cleaner and have better aim out here in Naperville. You guys should put some bullseyes in your toilets so that you know where to aim.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Tom M said:


> Worked in a house with a shag rug wall to wall in the bathroom recently, how unsanitary is that.


What's even funnier is I never thought about it being odd, just always had it. Now it's one of the most disgusting thoughts I can think of. Carpet in a bathroom...wall to wall.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What's even funnier is I never thought about it being odd, just always had it. Now it's one of the most disgusting thoughts I can think of. Carpet in a bathroom...wall to wall.


Almost as dumb as my grandmothers carpeted kitchen from when i was growing up :laughing:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I seen my fair share of carpet in bathrooms and kitchens...one of my multi=multi millionaire clients has some carpet in the master,...actually pretty friggin nice :laughing:

My Mom's kitchen has had carpet over linoleum for the last 25 years :blink: I swear there's not a stain on it.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> Almost as dumb as my grandmothers carpeted kitchen from when i was growing up :laughing:



My grandma had one of those to, but the carpet looked like brick


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

I use this on every thing. Water clean up.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

jlsconstruction said:


> My grandma had one of those to, but the carpet looked like brick


Safe to say there was no such thing as a 5 second rule at our grandmas houses....:laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

My hands hurt just looking at that tube


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I don't caulk a toilet unless it is a bit wobbly.
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by sinks. They get mounted to the granite or other top material and caulked at the seam. Any penetration into the floor, wall or ceiling is either fire stopped or water tight.
> 
> ...


I saw a pic of yours how you do your floors, that's pretty impressive. I think I'll start going that far now. Still think you should caulk the toilets though, they're always gross underneath if they weren't.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I silicone, squeezing it into the crevice and clean it out so there isn't much visible while leaving the back open for leak detection. 

My rational is because I believe it provides less opportunity for a loose toilet in the future. 

If it's code, does code require 360 degree coverage for sewer gases?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I silicone, squeezing it into the crevice and clean it out so there isn't much visible while leaving the back open for leak detection.
> 
> My rational is because I believe it provides less opportunity for a loose toilet in the future.
> 
> If it's code, does code require 360 degree coverage for sewer gases?


Code says watertight. It's not for sewer into house, but from bathroom to under toilet. Sanitary reasons.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

72chevy4x4 said:


> I silicone, squeezing it into the crevice and clean it out so there isn't much visible while leaving the back open for leak detection.
> 
> My rational is because I believe it provides less opportunity for a loose toilet in the future.
> 
> If it's code, does code require 360 degree coverage for sewer gases?


wax seals and water traps handle sewer gases


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

sewer gas, as toilet traps are in the toilet. Of course, I've never seen a fully sealed flange either.


----------

